# Women in Leather Dresses



## daveomak

Leather Dress.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 16, 2012






  Leather Dresses??

Do you know that when a woman wears

a leather dress,

a man's heart beats quicker,

his throat gets dry ,

he gets weak in the knees,

and he thinks irrationally ?

Ever wonder why?

It's because she smells
like a
N e w T r u ck!


----------



## forluvofsmoke

LMAO! I thought this was going somewhere else...I was not prepared for this AT ALL !!!

Eric


----------



## scarbelly

Love it Dave


----------



## thomas phillips

LMAO!!!! Good one!


----------



## frosty




----------



## jaxsonstephens

Hey great post. It might have been a good idea to wear leather dresses for girls.


----------

